# Rent or buy property in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While on the whole the Australian property market has held up better than the vast majority of developed countries around the world, many people are still not sure whether to rent property of buy property in Australia. There are obvious pros and cons for each of these options which we will cover below. Australian property [...]

Click to read the full news article: Rent or buy property in Australia?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

